# مشروع مكتبة متكامل بصيغة dwg



## architect111 (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اليكم مشروع مكتبة متواضع ارجو النقد
وشكرا لهذا المنتدى الرائع
New WinRAR ZIP أرشيف.zip​


----------



## shrek (16 فبراير 2008)

جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيك ...............


----------



## مايزنر (16 فبراير 2008)

يتم التحميل، وشكراً على المشروع


----------



## فارسي (16 فبراير 2008)

*مشاركة*

السلام عليكم 

تم التحميل أخي الكريم 

لي عودة إن شاء الله 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## رامي شكري (18 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله في أنا بحمل المللف الان


----------



## مهم (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kasem_320 (21 فبراير 2008)

أنا حملت الملف لكن لايمكن فتحه على الأوتوكاد
أشكرك على جهودك


----------



## الرجل الصقر (21 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك علي هذا التصميم


----------



## محب الشرقية (21 فبراير 2008)

ت ش ك ر تشكر


----------



## rorowewe3 (22 فبراير 2008)

Thanx For Ur Graet Effort..
But The File Is Not Valid..
I Haveautocad 2006?????????????


----------



## ooosssaaa (10 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووورر


----------



## murhaf (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا ** بارك الله بك


----------



## aalmasri (12 مارس 2008)

مشكور
بوركت اخي الكريم
جاري الاضطلاع عليها


----------



## ماهر02 (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عمل رائع وافكار جديدة 

واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## first-arch (12 مارس 2008)

جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الق الهندسه (13 مارس 2008)

اخي بارك الله فيك ولكن الملف مايفتح على الاوتوكاد


----------



## hosam-hasn (16 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (1 يوليو 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ام سف سف (19 يوليو 2008)

فارسي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تم التحميل أخي الكريم
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....

ارجو افادتي ..كيف حملت البرنامج؟.....
وما اسم البرنامج ؟ هل هو اوتوكاد..........

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## str (19 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز لو انك تركت لنا اسماء الفراغات والطوابق وخصوصا وان بعض الفراغات لا تحتوي حتى على الاثاث وشكرا


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 يوليو 2008)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## رواء طارق (19 يوليو 2008)

تسلم يدك تصميم روعة


----------



## rahel (20 يوليو 2008)

ياريت يا اخي لو تكتب اسماء الفراغات
بس انا ملاحظ ان انت عامل اماكن المطالعة في الجنوب ويفضل وضعها في الشمال 
ده تعليق صغير الي ان تكتب اسماء الفراغات


----------



## علاء49 (20 يوليو 2008)

مشروع ممتاز ماشاء الله


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يوليو 2008)

مشروع جميل وتكتمل روعة لو استغلت مساحة الارض اكثر من ذلك


----------



## ملكه الصمت (20 يوليو 2008)

الملف لا يعمل


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (21 يوليو 2008)

اقول لمن يقول ان الملف لايعمل ان عليكم استخدام اوتوكاد 2007 وسيعمل الملف بكل تاكيد لانه تم اعداده بنسخة حديثة ولايفتح بالنسخ القديمة ومن الله العون والتوفيق


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كتير على هالمكتبة الحلوة


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (21 يوليو 2008)

بعد ما اطلعت على المشروع عندي كم ملاحظة
التكوين الكتلي حلو بس كان لازم يكون مدروس بالواجهات بشكل افضل
و حتى الحركة في المساقط كان في مجال تندرس بشكل افضل و تتوظف الفراغات بطريقة منطقية اكتر الا اذا كان شغلك على طلب الدكتور
بس كبادية شغلك منيح
الله يوفقك يا رب


----------



## جابر المهندس (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم......جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## first-arch (22 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hosam-hasn (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك...............


----------



## المعماري الكربلائي (12 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م / وليد (12 مارس 2009)

بداية اشكر الاخ على هذه الفكرة و اعتقد ان ما تقصده هو ان يشارك كل منا بما لديه لانجاز هذه المكتبة و لكننى اخشى ان يستغلها البعض فى غير ما اسست له فتضيع حقوق التصميم على المهندس و ربما تم تنفيذ المبنى فى بلد اخر دون ان يحمل اسم مصممه الحقيقى.........و لا ادرى ما هو راى الاخرين هنا.....و بما انه لم يضف اى منهم عملا للمكتبة فاعتقد بانهم يوافقوننى فى الراى.........


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية 
اكتير منيح وروعه 
وموفق 
بسي ممكن اسألك 
بالنسبة للمسرح ( القاعة الدائرية )
تنفيدها استيل راح يكون ولا خرسانة ولا ؟؟


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (6 أبريل 2009)

أرجو أن تبعث بسلامي للمهندس محمد زكور


----------



## خيركم لأهله (7 أبريل 2009)

مجهود جيدمن وجهة نظري ان المساقط الافقية اتجاه كلاسيكي أما الواجهات فهي deconstruction


----------



## ابوعلوة (7 أبريل 2009)

يتم التحميل 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الماجد2009 (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووور يا archi نت الجميع


----------



## fethedin (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## رمق العين (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المشروع....................


----------



## al2010 (10 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عمل رائع وافكار جديدة 

واتمنى لك التوفيق​​*​


----------



## frotey (13 أبريل 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxx bark allah fek


----------



## ahmedgo (17 أبريل 2009)

*شكر*

شكرا اخي على هذا المشروع


----------



## عاطف الفيومي (18 أبريل 2009)

لوسمحتم عايز بنامج يفتح رسومات مخططات


----------



## عاطف الفيومي (18 أبريل 2009)

برنامج يشغل رسومات المخطاطات


----------



## mero allam (26 أبريل 2009)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## abudalo22 (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا طيب 
شكرا يا طيب 
شكرا يا طيب 
شكرا يا طيب


----------



## theegy night (30 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## اللص الطائر (1 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووور ويسلمو علي المشروع


----------



## m2_scorpion (1 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nabil2009 (1 مايو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## b-engineer (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
المشروع كتير حلو


----------



## mahmood h (4 مايو 2009)

مشكور 
ممكن اوتوكاد لحتى تكون الاستفاد اكبر


----------



## ARAIFKAID (20 مايو 2009)

بلبلاالا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ARAIFKAID (20 مايو 2009)

غفغفغعففففففففففففففففففففففففففففغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغلاتتتتتتتتتتتتغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ


----------



## ARAIFKAID (20 مايو 2009)

لاللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## روزتى (22 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك 
مشكووووووووووووووووور
وبجد المشروع جااااااااااااااااااااااااامد


----------



## DARK_KING (22 مايو 2009)

يتم التحميل شكرا كتير


----------



## هالــة (23 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي 

بارك الله فيك

جاري التحميل.........


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله في أنا بحمل المللف الان*​


----------



## hosam-hasn (30 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي 

بارك الله فيك السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## رواء طارق (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا احمل الملف ومشكور مسبقا عل الموضوع


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (3 يونيو 2009)

رائع جدا 
جزاك الله كل الخير يا بشمهندس


----------



## المهندسه نور (3 يونيو 2009)

تصميم جميل 
مشكور على مجهودك 
تحياتى لك


----------



## kasshoss (6 يونيو 2009)

merci beaucoup mon cher amis


----------



## المهندس عمر سليمان (4 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله عاشت ايدك


----------



## زهيرة الجزائر (31 أغسطس 2009)

merci bcp pr le projet


----------



## raghad (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
حملت الملف لكن لايمكن للوتوكاد فتحه
لو تسمح حمله مرة ثانية 
بارك الله فيك على مجهودك


----------



## صالح أبوزيد (2 سبتمبر 2009)

All the best for you , best regards


----------



## YAZENZZ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك 
تصميم روعه


----------



## bmounem87 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

تم التحميل للمشاهدة .. تسلم ايدك


----------



## abo alhassan (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wael88 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alainarch (21 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (28 نوفمبر 2009)

زاد الله بسطة في العلم


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## نورماند (28 نوفمبر 2009)

انا بحمل الملف الان وشكرا


----------



## zoubir (29 نوفمبر 2009)

أين المخططات


----------



## SH_O_B (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل شكرا جزيلا بالتوفيق للجميع


تحياتي


----------



## mony_magyvar (10 مارس 2010)

ارجوا الاستفسار عن بعض الاشياء كي استعين بها في مشروعي لذلك ارجو الاتصال بي 0107349032 / 0185497432 او الايميل [email protected] ولك الشكر و التقدير 
زميلك طالب في 2 عماة


----------



## ahmed wageeh (11 مارس 2010)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ahmed wageeh (11 مارس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ah.fo2ad (12 مايو 2010)

tnnksssssssssssssssss


----------



## soufiane3939 (13 مايو 2010)

يا رب انصر غزة


----------



## soto (3 يونيو 2010)

gary el t7meel merci awe


----------



## باسل المحمد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد هنون (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفي عرمان (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Good


----------



## rasuo (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## روح بغداد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## صقر العايد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي


----------



## CE.AMF (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## غريب8الدار (6 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلمو على جهدك


----------



## odwan (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على المجهود الرائع وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## BUILDING (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الله يبارك فيكم انا مشروع تخرجي عباره عن مكتبه وتقرير بحث تخرجي عن الenergy لكن الأهم هو مشروع المكتبه ارجو المساعده بالرسومات وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبود البنا (17 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مش شايف الرابط ارجو اظهارة مع فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## hamza2010 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## علاء الدين واسط (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الملف ... الله يوفقك


----------



## عبدالباسط قراب (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## lord_of_love_mody (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## topdesigner722 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## مى سمير (16 أبريل 2011)

انا مبهورة باعضاء المنتدى الكرام .. بجد ربنا يجازيكم كل خير


----------



## Doora Ali (17 أبريل 2011)

ولا احسن ماشاء الله


----------



## arch sndro (3 مايو 2011)

ميرسى كتيرر


----------



## manouski21 (4 مايو 2011)

thank you verryyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## habibko1 (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## م/ بومهدي (5 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

جاري التحميل والاطلاع 

شكراً


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## yassin_ma (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك جار التحميل


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*مجهود رائع الف شكر*​


----------



## Designer_DZ (11 مايو 2011)

هل هذا عملك؟


----------



## sabroumahfoud (17 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك علي هذا التصميم الجميل تابع الله معك.
*


----------



## zizou_archi (19 مايو 2011)

merci beaucoup


----------



## يزن العرابي (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طارق 2 (26 يونيو 2011)

i cant see it


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكككككككككككوووووووووووووور


----------



## bissaangel (18 نوفمبر 2011)

mersi bqp


----------



## الشفق الابيض (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكم 
ارجو المساعدة في مشروع مكتبة عامة و هذا ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا باشا 
عمل رائع 
وفقك الله


----------



## Abdulkadir (31 يناير 2012)

_May Allah reward you_ immensely


----------



## Tamdi reda (6 فبراير 2012)

allah yjazik khir


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (7 فبراير 2012)

عال العال


----------



## بوشلوش مصطفى (14 فبراير 2012)

*اشكرك علي هذا التصميم*​


----------



## boxfox (16 فبراير 2012)

Merci mon frere


----------



## حاتم المختار (17 أبريل 2012)

أشكرك على جهودك...وبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس لؤي (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا بورك مجهودك


----------



## khaledbah (11 أغسطس 2012)

Good


----------



## دموع الاحزان (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً على المشروع


----------



## esmael2002 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

أرجو ارسال الرابط على عنواني البريدي لانه لم يظهر هنا 
مع جزيل الشكر 
[email protected]


----------

